# dreamweaver upload funktioniert nicht! Fehler 553 & 550 erscheinen !



## stuarrdo (27. März 2005)

Hallo ihrs! 

Ich kann momentan bei dreamweaver keine Dateien oder Sites hochladen. Es erscheint die Fehlermeldung:

FTP-Fehler ist aufgetreten ... kann nicht bereitgestellt werden. 553 Could not create file. 

Ich bin allerdings mit dem Server connected und das wird auch korrekt angezeigt. 

Weiss jemand, wie ich das Problem lösen kann? 

Grüße
ben


----------



## stuarrdo (27. März 2005)

problem nach 5 stunden selber gefunden loool

musste bei 
Hoster-ordner
den Namen des Unterordners aufm Server eingeben. lol. Jetzt  es

danke lol..


----------

